# How tall is your Goalkeeper?



## LifeOfSoccer (Sep 24, 2020)

Just out of pure curiosity, how tall is your goalkeeper?  We transitioned to the "big net" as my 12 year old daughter calls it and she is 4'11".  Even when jumping she can't reach the crossbar.  Maybe I'm thankful this year is a no go.  Anyway, fingers crossed for some growth!!!


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 24, 2020)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, how tall is your goalkeeper?  We transitioned to the "big net" as my 12 year old daughter calls it and she is 4'11".  Even when jumping she can't reach the crossbar.  Maybe I'm thankful this year is a no go.  Anyway, fingers crossed for some growth!!!


At some point they need to grow. Early on none of the GKs can stop high shots. However as they grow they get better at the high shots. If a kid stops growing and is short, GK is not the position for them.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2020)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, how tall is your goalkeeper?  We transitioned to the "big net" as my 12 year old daughter calls it and she is 4'11".  Even when jumping she can't reach the crossbar.  Maybe I'm thankful this year is a no go.  Anyway, fingers crossed for some growth!!!


I've seen some shorter keepers but they tend to make up for it with athleticism and reflexes.  One that comes to mind is Cascapera at ASU.  Her height isn't listed but she feels short.  That said, pretty decent shot stopper... but I agree with DH... at some point she needs to have a growth spurt.  Good luck with that.


----------



## momofgk (Sep 25, 2020)

17 year old daughter is gk and she is 6’ 2”, I would say most female gks are at least 5’ 9” or taller.


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 25, 2020)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, how tall is your goalkeeper?  We transitioned to the "big net" as my 12 year old daughter calls it and she is 4'11".  Even when jumping she can't reach the crossbar.  Maybe I'm thankful this year is a no go.  Anyway, fingers crossed for some growth!!!


Niece is 5'10".  Any shorter and not sure she would be effective in goal.  May want to start transitioning her into another position now if she wants to play at a high level in the future. If you put all of your eggs in one basket and the bottom falls out, what do you have left?


----------



## GK Love (Sep 25, 2020)

My son is 6'4"


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 25, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> At some point they need to grow. Early on none of the GKs can stop high shots. However as they grow they get better at the high shots. If a kid stops growing and is short, GK is not the position for them.


Yeah, but this is a development problem, not for the goalkeeper but for the field players.  California coaches teach players to shoot it high over the goalkeeper when we know they should be learning to either shoot it high into the corners or low towards the post.  Partially this is a problem of coaches wanting to put winning over teaching them properly, but really the development of attacking players would be better served staying in smaller but wider goals longer.  

The first year in the big goal is the worst for the GK.  It's why I'm not necessarily sad if my guy misses it.   He's 12 and can just touch the cross bar now on a jump from ready stance.  Since that's with his finger tips, there's still a lot of room for it to go over him, particularly if shot slightly to the side since they can't jump as high laterally as straight up.


----------



## dk_b (Sep 25, 2020)

My daughter is 5'10" and was always tall as a u-little which helped her up top and in goal.  In the women's game, you are going to see college GKs at a lot of different heights but I'm guessing most P5 and top mid-majors have their primary GKs at 5'8" to 6'. There will be some that are shorter - the Colorado GK who graduated last spring (I think) was not tall (a number of years ago I saw a Fullerton GK play a 1st round tourney game v Stanford and their GK was 5'4" (I remembered her at 5'5" but just checked)) - and there will be some who are taller but think of the libero in volleyball - she looks "short" in a top program but they are usually around the same height as soccer GKs and the 6'4" middle blockers do not become GKs b/c as much as we want to think that covering the upper V is so important, far more shots require GKs to get down quickly (defend the low corner shot, 1v1s, etc.) and that is tougher as they get taller. Men's GKs have become enormous but the position is played differently and the athleticism is different.

Hope Solo?  5'9".  Naeher?  5'9"  Jane Campbell?  5'9".  Abby Smith?  5'9".  Ashlyn Harris?  5'9" (I did not know all of this, except for Hope and Jane, before searching)


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 25, 2020)

dk_b said:


> Men's GKs have become enormous but the position is played differently and the athleticism is different.


Tifo football did an interesting study on GK heights in the Premier League.  The clubs are recruiting ever taller goalkeepers.  GK height has increased over the decades.  But the ideal height for a goalkeeper (presumably female as well) is between 6'1-6'3''.  Any taller, and it impacts greater the reaction time to get to low ground balls.  It's one of the reasons you see so many of these world class goalkeepers bobbling shots to their feet (including De Gea famously in the last world cup, though technique also plays a role in that story).

I'm surprised soccer hasn't come to the realization that water polo has: you probably want a goalkeeper that is tall but not overly tall, but has an unnaturally long wing span.  But at least the English clubs seem wedded to their idea of ever taller, stick like goalkeepers which aren't supported by the statistics.  Eventually as the science gets moneyballed, I think we'll see a change in this (but it may take awhile)....goalkeepers also changed from the big huge brutes of the 70s/80s to the slender giants we have now with time.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 25, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Tifo football did an interesting study on GK heights in the Premier League.  The clubs are recruiting ever taller goalkeepers.  GK height has increased over the decades.  But the ideal height for a goalkeeper (presumably female as well) is between 6'1-6'3''.  Any taller, and it impacts greater the reaction time to get to low ground balls.  It's one of the reasons you see so many of these world class goalkeepers bobbling shots to their feet (including De Gea famously in the last world cup, though technique also plays a role in that story).
> 
> I'm surprised soccer hasn't come to the realization that water polo has: you probably want a goalkeeper that is tall but not overly tall, but has an unnaturally long wing span.  But at least the English clubs seem wedded to their idea of ever taller, stick like goalkeepers which aren't supported by the statistics.  Eventually as the science gets moneyballed, I think we'll see a change in this (but it may take awhile)....goalkeepers also changed from the big huge brutes of the 70s/80s to the slender giants we have now with time.


remember this guy? 6'-8"


----------



## dk_b (Sep 25, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Tifo football did an interesting study on GK heights in the Premier League.  The clubs are recruiting ever taller goalkeepers.  GK height has increased over the decades.  But the ideal height for a goalkeeper (presumably female as well) is between 6'1-6'3''.  Any taller, and it impacts greater the reaction time to get to low ground balls.  It's one of the reasons you see so many of these world class goalkeepers bobbling shots to their feet (including De Gea famously in the last world cup, though technique also plays a role in that story).
> 
> I'm surprised soccer hasn't come to the realization that water polo has: you probably want a goalkeeper that is tall but not overly tall, but has an unnaturally long wing span.  But at least the English clubs seem wedded to their idea of ever taller, stick like goalkeepers which aren't supported by the statistics.  Eventually as the science gets moneyballed, I think we'll see a change in this (but it may take awhile)....goalkeepers also changed from the big huge brutes of the 70s/80s to the slender giants we have now with time.


I'd be interested to see how the study looks at women GKs b/c unless we also start to see really tall liberos, I think the "sweet spot" will remain 5'9" to 6'0" and not much more (with the exception being the otherworldly athletic player) because the skill set is not just height but getting down and lateral, using your feet, timing and agility against an attacking player, etc.  And keep in mind about Moneyball - it was about how the A's took advantage of undervalued skills b/c Billy Beane was operating with a smaller budget.  If he had an endless budget, his approach would have been different.  The current state of shifts on defense in baseball and going for broke on all swings (so no tempering on 2-strikes, less working of counts) are data driven in a way that is universally-applied.  But that was not the Moneyball premise.  If the data showed that a 6'5" woman keeper is the target, we will see more players transition from volleyball but we are a long way off from that (in my very subjective opinion).


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 25, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> remember this guy? 6'-8"
> 
> View attachment 9086


There are always exceptions. Nick Rimando for instance. But it doesn’t detract from the physics. All other things being equal it will be harder for a short keeper to get higher balls shot out of reach. All other things being equal it will be harder for a very tall keeper to get the lower balls, if at the minimum because it simply takes more space to get to ground. It may not make a difference on any individual shot. But over time and over a number of shots even small discrepancies get magnified.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2020)

dk_b said:


> My daughter is 5'10" and was always tall as a u-little which helped her up top and in goal.  In the women's game, you are going to see college GKs at a lot of different heights but I'm guessing most P5 and top mid-majors have their primary GKs at 5'8" to 6'. There will be some that are shorter - the Colorado GK who graduated last spring (I think) was not tall (a number of years ago I saw a Fullerton GK play a 1st round tourney game v Stanford and their GK was 5'4" (I remembered her at 5'5" but just checked)) - and there will be some who are taller but think of the libero in volleyball - she looks "short" in a top program but they are usually around the same height as soccer GKs and the 6'4" middle blockers do not become GKs b/c as much as we want to think that covering the upper V is so important, far more shots require GKs to get down quickly (defend the low corner shot, 1v1s, etc.) and that is tougher as they get taller. Men's GKs have become enormous but the position is played differently and the athleticism is different.
> 
> Hope Solo?  5'9".  Naeher?  5'9"  Jane Campbell?  5'9".  Abby Smith?  5'9".  Ashlyn Harris?  5'9" (I did not know all of this, except for Hope and Jane, before searching)


Good points.  I would have thought Hope Solo to be 2-3" taller than Jane Campbell and was surprised to see she isn't.  Perception.  And for me, being able to touch the crossbar isn't nearly as important as being able to take command on crosses and corners... which is just as much about leaping ability and timing, but again... 5' 9" is a pretty good height for females in general.  

As a kid, I remember Tino Lettieri being only 5' 8" but convinced, and playing like, he was 6' 3".  And I don't believe Nick Rimando is 5' 10".


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And I don't believe Nick Rimando is 5' 10".


My son got to work with Nick Rimando this August out in Utah.  I’m was as tall as he is so yes he is.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> My son got to work with Nick Rimando this August out in Utah.  I’m was as tall as he is so yes he is.


Must be his "width" that throws me off.  

World class reflexes, though...


----------



## Woobie06 (Sep 25, 2020)

DD is 13 and just under 5’8...she may have an inch or two left in her.  2006 Birth Year, played DA and now ECNL...kids still shoot high over the smaller keepers as mentioned.  Getting beat overhead is the Achilles Heel for most female keepers...just saw last Dickey from NC get scored on from an corner kick...Nat’l team player and got caught out of position.  It happens to many just watch college or NWSL...The more you watch height is a factor, but in my mind it’s 20% Shot Stopping 40% Leadership, Communication, Organization, and 40% Footwork and Distribution...Keepers touch the ball a lot more with their feet these days, more than with their hands in many cases.  Bottom line in my mind you need be athletically talented enough to make the plays regardless off height...see it all the time small players playing big and big players playing small.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 25, 2020)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, how tall is your goalkeeper?  We transitioned to the "big net" as my 12 year old daughter calls it and she is 4'11".  Even when jumping she can't reach the crossbar.  Maybe I'm thankful this year is a no go.  Anyway, fingers crossed for some growth!!!


While many are answering from a college perspective, I am not sure that is what you were looking for.  There are many goalkeepers at various levels that aren't considered tall especially at 12 years old.  The girls are at all different stages of puberty so their height is all over the place.  The taller keepers have an easier time getting on the higher level teams.  Shorter Keepers have to be substantially better than a taller Keeper.

My daughter trained with Melissa Weck who is 5'4" a few years back and she could fly like crazy!  I swear sometimes I saw her parallel to the ground while in the air.  She played for West Coast FC ECNL and the Slammers ECNL team that won the championship a 4 years ago and she played at FGCU  for college and received numerous accolades.  https://fgcuathletics.com/sports/womens-soccer/roster/melissa-weck/6936

There was also another Keeper that was 5'2" that played for Chapman University a few years back.  I can't remember her name.  She received many accolades.

I have been watching women's college soccer in the last week and noted there were several Keepers that were  below 5'8".  I was surprised.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 25, 2020)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, how tall is your goalkeeper?  We transitioned to the "big net" as my 12 year old daughter calls it and she is 4'11".  Even when jumping she can't reach the crossbar.  Maybe I'm thankful this year is a no go.  Anyway, fingers crossed for some growth!!!
> [/QU
> Your asking the wrong questions. You are worried about her projected height andthe field/goal size. Not how she sizes up now. Look at your spouse and come up a  potential height.


----------



## GeekKid (Sep 26, 2020)

My dd just turned 15 and is 6’.  Keepers are similar in some respects to field players.  Size and speed matters, more so at the young age, but as they get older technical skills win out.  Foot work, hands, decision making, knowledge of the game, commanding the field and her voice are as equal of attributes as her physical size. 

Keepers come in all shapes and sizes and all different types of abilities.  Advice given to me is to look at the potential schools your dd wants to attend and look at the type of keeper they have.  Different coaches have preferences on which keepers’ skills and styles they like.  Some like tall trees others like jumpers and divers.  Although having both of those abilities and skill sets never hurts but is rarer.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 28, 2020)

Watched 6 different women's teams from ACC and SEC last couple weekends.   5' 6" - 5'9" were the starting 6 keepers.   That is top D1 soccer.    Still leaves D2, D3, and NAIA and some keepers run as short a 5' 4" so don't fret if they want to play college and they are shorter.

Mine is now 5' 9",  will finish at 5' 10".   Remember also that wing span and jumping ability play major rolls as well.   Throw in speed and quickness, hands and foot skills, and you can see why D1 takes keepers that are under 5' 7".


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 28, 2020)

Jorge Campos was 5’7”....still one of the more exciting keepers of our time.


----------



## GeekKid (Sep 29, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Watched 6 different women's teams from ACC and SEC last couple weekends.   5' 6" - 5'9" were the starting 6 keepers.   That is top D1 soccer.    Still leaves D2, D3, and NAIA and some keepers run as short a 5' 4" so don't fret if they want to play college and they are shorter.
> 
> Mine is now 5' 9",  will finish at 5' 10".   Remember also that wing span and jumping ability play major rolls as well.   Throw in speed and quickness, hands and foot skills, and you can see why D1 takes keepers that are under 5' 7".


I was intrigued by the post so I went through D1 conferences to see the makeup of keepers.  I went through the SEC, ACC, Big 12, Big 10 and Pac 12 rosters to gather the data.  Not all teams had updated Freshman stats, specifically the conferences that have postponed their fall schedules.  The total number of keepers I could get stats on totaled 193.  Here is the breakdown….

Average height overall was 5’9”
Average height for ACC (inches): 69.025
Average height for SEC (inches): 68.756
Average height for Big 12 (inches): 69.263
Average height for Big 10 (inches): 69.305
Average height for Pac 12 (inches): 69.029

The only conferences that I tracked stats on that are currently playing are the ACC, SEC and Big 12.  Here are the average heights of starters.

Average height of starters
ACC: 5’ 9½“
SEC: 5’ 9”
Big 12: 5’ 10 ¼”

Total number of keepers below 5’7” was 16 which represents less than 10%, 8.3% to be exact, who have been recruited by these D1 schools. 
The shortest keeper overall is on the roster at UCLA at a height of 5' 3".


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Sep 29, 2020)

My U18 GK is 5'6" (5'7" in cleats and that's how we mark her height for recruiting) and while it makes it tough to reach the corners, she is really good with breakaways, shot-stopping, and low-balls. She has worked hard on improving her tip-overs at the top of the net. She has played DA and is now playing ECNL. If your daughter loves the position, don't dissuade her from playing. There are plenty of opportunities for shorter keepers in college. 

The first year in the big goal is tough and there will be a lot of goals against her, but she'll grow. It can be brutal at times, but just remember that every goal allowed is a learning opportunity. And the keeper on the other team will be facing the same problem, so she won't be alone.


----------



## pokergod (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I've seen some shorter keepers but they tend to make up for it with athleticism and reflexes.  One that comes to mind is Cascapera at ASU.  Her height isn't listed but she feels short.  That said, pretty decent shot stopper... but I agree with DH... at some point she needs to have a growth spurt.  Good luck with that.


BYU women has a shorter keeper too who is very good.  High Div 1 girls goalies seem to be in the 5'10 or higher. men are now 6'4 or taller at high div 1.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 29, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> I was intrigued by the post so I went through D1 conferences to see the makeup of keepers.  I went through the SEC, ACC, Big 12, Big 10 and Pac 12 rosters to gather the data.  Not all teams had updated Freshman stats, specifically the conferences that have postponed their fall schedules.  The total number of keepers I could get stats on totaled 193.  Here is the breakdown….
> 
> Average height overall was 5’9”
> Average height for ACC (inches): 69.025
> ...


That UCLA keeper was a walk on.   

So D1 runs 5' 9".   Wonder if any heights are fudged like they do in basketball.   
Be interesting to see what the height drop is for D2,  D3, and NAIA.


----------



## GeekKid (Sep 30, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> That UCLA keeper was a walk on.
> 
> So D1 runs 5' 9".   Wonder if any heights are fudged like they do in basketball.
> Be interesting to see what the height drop is for D2,  D3, and NAIA.


I would imagine that all athletes and programs put on an extra inch for the stats.  I'll leave the D2, D3 and NAIA investigation to you!


----------



## Dargle (Sep 30, 2020)

pokergod said:


> BYU women has a shorter keeper too who is very good.  High Div 1 girls goalies seem to be in the 5'10 or higher. men are now 6'4 or taller at high div 1.


I don’t think that’s an accurate way to explain height for men’s teams.  For the men, it’s a program-by-program question depending upon coach preference.  Some schools, every GK is 6’4”+ and others none are that tall.  At Stanford, for instance, all of the GKs on their roster this year are 6’2”.  At Georgetown, they have some 6’1”, 6’2” and one 6’4”.  At UCLA, the starter and backup are 6’2”.  The new freshman is 6’6”, but although he’s good, he’s not the same USYNT pedigree as the starter and could easily get recruited over in future years.

It’s definitely true, though, that if you see a sub 6’0 player at a top men’s program, they are likely a practice player.  I’ve seen players get playing time at that height, but they are generally at least listed as 6’0”


----------



## dk_b (Sep 30, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> I would imagine that all athletes and programs put on an extra inch for the stats.  I'll leave the D2, D3 and NAIA investigation to you!


"all" is a very big number (and I know that my kid's height is accurately listed in her bio).




SoCal GK mom said:


> If your daughter loves the position, don't dissuade her from playing. There are plenty of opportunities for shorter keepers in college.


I completely agree with this.  If your child's goal is to play at a P5 program, it is harder but not impossible based on trends in height.  But if the goal is to play D1 college soccer (or college soccer independent of level) and your child is a skilled player, she can find a program that will love to have her.  It remains a hard position to fill, even at the upper levels.


----------



## GeekKid (Sep 30, 2020)

dk_b said:


> "all" is a very big number (and I know that my kid's height is accurately listed in her bio).


You are correct, "all" is too generalized.  How about a good amount of athletes and programs sneak an inch in.  I also agree that if anyone is passionate enough and puts the work in, there will always be a place for them.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 30, 2020)

My GK is a bit under 5'10" but listed 5'10" in her recruiting bio.  Her older sister is 5'11" almost 6', but doesn't play sports competitively.  I used to wish that my keeper would get those extra inches, but I have noticed that in the women's game, at a certain point, extra height for the sake of height ceases to be a significant advantage as it tends to come with tradeoffs on the low/quick shot stopping end.  The fast twitch athleticism in males seems to have less of a correlation with size, but it's rare to see a very large female athlete (just watch the six footers in the WNBA) that moves with quick twitch explosiveness.  Even the exceptionally gifted 6 foot plus women move with less fluidity than their shorter peers.  Many are downright ponderous in movement.  Even Serena Williams, who seems like a giant in her sport, is only 5'9".    I've written in similar threads that shorter keepers (5'2"-5'6") can play college soccer, as long as they can compensate with leaping, timing, and fearlessness.  If they don't have the ability to compensate that way, then keeper is certainly the wrong position for them.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 1, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> I was intrigued by the post so I went through D1 conferences to see the makeup of keepers.  I went through the SEC, ACC, Big 12, Big 10 and Pac 12 rosters to gather the data.  Not all teams had updated Freshman stats, specifically the conferences that have postponed their fall schedules.  The total number of keepers I could get stats on totaled 193.  Here is the breakdown….
> 
> Average height overall was 5’9”
> Average height for ACC (inches): 69.025
> ...


I had a thought that I was going to do what you did but it remained a thought.  I am happy you did it and not me. LOL


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 1, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> That UCLA keeper was a walk on.
> 
> So D1 runs 5' 9".   Wonder if any heights are fudged like they do in basketball.
> Be interesting to see what the height drop is for D2,  D3, and NAIA.


I was wondering that too but I was thinking that the height on the roster was probably pretty accurate because I looked up a few shorter Keeper's recruiting profiles and I noted all of the shorter Keepers recruiting profiles showed an inch taller height than the roster height. 

My daughter who just turned 14 is a legit 5'7" and the charts (that have been consistently correct her whole life) predicts her height at 5'8 1/2".  I am guessing that if she achieves anything above 5'8", we round up to 5'9".    She has finally grown into her huge feet!  Size 9 mens 10.5 womens.  Holy cow!


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 1, 2020)

Keeper ID camp last November/December (can't remember exactly).   My girl was 5'7" for these pictures as a Freshman last year.  Back row 7th girl from the left.   Freshman through Seniors.  Gives you a sense of their heights.  Girls on knees were supposed to be the shorter ones of the group.   Of course I wasn't centered for the picture so the closer girls appear taller.   Been told above 5'7" is enough to get the attention of D1 scouts.


----------



## twoclubpapa (Oct 1, 2020)

Pepperdine lists redshirt junior goalkeeper ZC as 5'11" but I think her height might be understated.  I'm 5'10" and when she stood next to me a few years ago when a senior at Edison HS she was several inches taller than me.


----------



## forksnbolts (Oct 1, 2020)

My son is about 5'9"-5'10" (14, turning 15), but trains with keepers who are about 6' - 6'-2". He can out jump and dive them, yet looks quite smaller when standing next to them. The skillset, and athleticism is truly important. Was told my doctors that he is 97th percentile, and should be about 6'-3"ish, lets hope for it.


----------



## GeekKid (Oct 1, 2020)

forksnbolts said:


> My son is about 5'9"-5'10" (14, turning 15), but trains with keepers who are about 6' - 6'-2". He can out jump and dive them, yet looks quite smaller when standing next to them. The skillset, and athleticism is truly important. Was told my doctors that he is 97th percentile, and should be about 6'-3"ish, lets hope for it.


My dd practices with girls and boys who are 17-19 years old, she just turned 15.  The keeper coach brings back alumni during the summer and school breaks so she even gets to pratice with D1 keepers.  Great experience for her to see her future and what type of effort and dedication she needs to embrace to get there.


----------



## forksnbolts (Oct 2, 2020)

One thing about the GK world I have noticed is that my son looks up to those older kids, and in turn the younger ones look up to him. Its nice to see keepers helping keepers.


----------



## dk_b (Oct 2, 2020)

forksnbolts said:


> One thing about the GK world I have noticed is that my son looks up to those older kids, and in turn the younger ones look up to him. Its nice to see keepers helping keepers.


I think there really is a "club" among them.  I have loved watching the progression of my daughter as a u-little to college freshman and how she worked with olders and became an older but STILL benefits from older keepers who are always willing to lend a hand.


----------



## GeekKid (Oct 2, 2020)

dk_b said:


> I think there really is a "club" among them.  I have loved watching the progression of my daughter as a u-little to college freshman and how she worked with olders and became an older but STILL benefits from older keepers who are always willing to lend a hand.


Goalkeepers Union Great documentary that explains the position.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 2, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> Goalkeepers Union Great documentary that explains the position.


Have to watch this at home on my TV.  Honestly only position that I watch on the other team that I'll give props to .


----------



## GeekKid (Oct 2, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Have to watch this at home on my TV.  Honestly only position that I watch on the other team that I'll give props to .


Have your girl watch it as well.  Answers a bunch of questions and lets them know that they're not alone in terms of the mental side of the game.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 2, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> Have your girl watch it as well.  Answers a bunch of questions and lets them know that they're not alone in terms of the mental side of the game.


I wish.   Just turned 15 year and is a handful.    I'm thankful she puts in 5 days a week for soccer.   Her home time is school,  Call of Duty, her friends, and her boyfriend.   Not always in that order.  I'll try.  Maybe bribe with frozen yogurt and watching together.   My wife will watch with me at least.


----------



## GeekKid (Oct 2, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I wish.   Just turned 15 year and is a handful.    I'm thankful she puts in 5 days a week for soccer.   Her home time is school,  Call of Duty, her friends, and her boyfriend.   Not always in that order.  I'll try.  Maybe bribe with frozen yogurt and watching together.   My wife will watch with me at least.


So is that your idea of a "date night"?  Nicely done!


----------



## Grace T. (Oct 2, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> Goalkeepers Union Great documentary that explains the position.


It's a great documentary but things have changed since the Howard/Guzan era.   In the interviews they discuss that the game is changing towards the sweeper keeper and playing moe with your feet.  Also most of the interviewed started their careers late...now with the rise of European training and the MLS academy, starting at age 16 is very difficult....there's a lot to learn and to cram in just 3 short years.  Somethings like the mental aspect are still spot on.


----------



## twoclubpapa (Dec 13, 2020)

Press reports have SEC soccer champion Vanderbilt Univ. goalkeeper Sarah Fuller at 6' 2".  She certainly looks taller than some of her teammates on the men's (pointy-ball) football team. No VU men's soccer team to call on when COVID impacted the football team kicking specialists so she answered her school's call to help them out.  She accepted the challenge and came through when called on.  Congratulations, Sarah. #playlikeagirl


----------

